# D&D Warren Ohio



## iljarl rhos (Jan 26, 2021)

looking for players to form a sat or sunday afternoon earily evening /// been playing and GMing since earily 80's multiple systems.

have dedicated room for role playing games with all books, dice, mini's, and 3d terrain...... 

custom table and padded office chairs for up to 7 players currently

contact Rhos2821@gmail.com with questions


----------

